# Dancing Golden Girl!



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Love this!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Precious*

She is just precious and quite a dancer!!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Too funny. Can't believe how long she was up on back legs. Amazing.


----------



## jawad (Nov 13, 2015)

lolz its really nice


----------

